# WOW!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was out on the lake with the kids this weekend and my 5 year old can't sit still very long like my 9 year old can. He was waliking around goofing off pretending to drive the boat, etc.,when I had a bite. Once I hooked the fish I asked him to hold the rod while I got a pop. He grabbed on and suddenly realized it there was a fish on. He got real excited and I told him to reel it in. It ended up being a big rock bass. Anyway, when the fish was real close to the boat a large Muskie took a swip at the rock bass and missed  . I wonder how fast I would have lost my fishing rod if he would have hit!! My daughter saw the fish but as usual my son was oblivious as to what happened. It was very cool. Wish he would have at least hooked it for a while!!!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

My Dad hooked a small walleye up in Canada one time and a 46 inch muskie took the walleye and wouldn't let go. My dad had two nephews in the boat. 14 yr old wouldn't take the rod, but the 11 yr old did. they were in this small boat so Dad was chasing this big muskie with the tiller motor while the 11 yr old reeled. Just as they got it to the boat, the muskie let go and the 11 yr old popped the small walleye into the boat. Little did they know that Dad had put the net in the water and the muskie went right into the net and Dad had popped that into the back of the boat.

One nephew told Dad he would never forget that fishing trip as long as he lived.

Both have framed pics of the two of them holding the muskie and walleye. Dad said the teeth marks went through the entire walleye when they went to clean it.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Did it look something like this?

[siteimg]1869[/siteimg]

My buddy's brother took this picture last week fishing in MN.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

That pic is awesome deltaboy!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sweet!

The food chain at it's finest.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

GOOSEBUMPS!!!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

That pic is nuts DeltaBoy! When I was about 4 or 5, me and my dad were crappie fishing out in Wisconsin. My dad set the hook on an average crappie and gave me the rod to reel the fish in. Well I had it in about half way when a big tiger muskie hit it. The thing woulden't let go, right when I brought her up to the boat she broke the line. Needless to say that's what got me hooked on fishing!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

DeltaBoy---YOU DA MAN!!!

    

That is what it looked like.

What was the saying on Jaws? "I think we are going to need a bigger boat"


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That is a great pic Scott!!!! Very Cool. It also happened to a buddy of mine when we were up in Canada. He thought he had a bite, went to set the hook and then thought it was a log. It started to move though and we finally saw it. He had a 20 inch walleye on the hook that a monster walleye had sideways in its mouth. I bet the bigger walleye was 11 -12 lbs. It was on Lac Seul in Ontario. Those that know that lake well know this is no fish story. We caught 8 walleyes that day that were 8 lbs or better and this one we saw was WAY bigger!!! Awesome sight. But to have the presence of mind to take a picture is awesome!!!


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

WOW!! Deltaboy you said that was in MN??? 
That appears to be another northern taking the one? I originally thought Muskie, but it appears to be a HUGE northern! What general area was that taken in? I just can't imagine big pike like that around here!
Nice fish! and a great picture!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I am not sure where they were fishing... He just sent me an e-mail and called me to take a look at what had happend to them when they went out fishing last week - crazy!

I'll ask him and post it up.

Scott


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Awesome pic!!!

That happened to me last summer on DL. Set the hook, start reeling in and suddenly the line is alot heavier. A 14 lb Pike was attached to a 14 3/4 inch walleye. Ended up netting both. Happened in 15 ft of water and we had the fish to the boat 2x and the Pike never let go (using 6lb mono). Really messed up the Eye though. I was going to give it a pardon from the governor, but it was too chewed up. Had to keep it.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I had a 9lb Pike grab a 1lb wallaeye while in CA 3 years ago, same day my buddy had a 5lb Pike grab a2lb walleye right next to the boat. ANd we had 2 other near misses on other Pike taking shots at the walleyes we were catching. Quite fun actually and it sure adds to an outing like djeye attested too. :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I love BIG SLIME!!!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

MY dad caught a Walleye up in Ontario this year..... 

As it was being eaten by a Northern.... 

We cleaned a bunch of big walleys up there that had some pretty good sized fish inside them when we looked at what they were feeding on. :beer:


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

i have a similar picture. We were in the boundary waters last summer and were catching a bunch of walleyes on the island we were camped on. it was a pretty good drop off just beyond the rock we were standing on. A northern kept hitting the fish we caught. we were too amazed the first time he hit em but grabbed a camera and got some really good pictures the second time he hit. I'd never seen anything like it before. it was pretty cool!


----------

